# Need a calculator for bee math



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Here ya go. You can change the date at the top and it will figure it all out for you. http://www.thebeeyard.org/queencalendar.pl?month=4&day=1&year=2011


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The cells will hatch 11 days after they begin to feed royal jelly to the larvae. In this scenario the length of time that they were eggs isnt relevant.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

minz said:


> Apparently this Electrical engineer cannot do math


Ahh, you need to go take a refresher on your first year course, where they taught tolerances.

Go back, re-run the bee math, but, use the tolerances on each stage.

Egg hatches in 3.5 days.
Cap it at 8 plus or minus 1
Emerge at 16, again plus or minus 1

Re-run your calculations, with tolerances, and, emerging when you saw them, just fits on the low side of the scale, and, they could emerge as much as two days later on the high side.


----------

